# Ick on fish? Uh oh...



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

I just noticed this about 10 minutes ago...what's happening here?!

Pic:


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like ick( could still be a fungus, but I'd guess ick)

Any inverts or scaless fish in the tank?


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

TAB said:


> Looks like ick( could still be a fungus, but I'd guess ick)
> 
> Any inverts or scaless fish in the tank?


Nope...3 oto cats and 3 other platys...

should i pull this one out? i don't have a quarantine tank =(.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

if its on one, its in the water. with only 6 other fish, your best off treating the entire tank.(I'm assuming this is a small tank)

your local pet store will have several diffrent brands of ick meds. Fallow the instructions and you will be fine.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

TAB said:


> if its on one, its in the water. with only 6 other fish, your best off treating the entire tank.(I'm assuming this is a small tank)
> 
> your local pet store will have several diffrent brands of ick meds. Fallow the instructions and you will be fine.


I'm running a 10g.

I might try the salt method as I can't make it to the LFS until later tomorrow =(.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I've never had good luck with the salt method or the warm water method. Many people have had good result with those. The good news is that looks really mild. which is a good thing, catching it early makes beating it alot easier.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

TAB said:


> I've never had good luck with the salt method or the warm water method. Many people have had good result with those. The good news is that looks really mild. which is a good thing, catching it early makes beating it alot easier.


Sounds great. I am going to try to find a place to ship a treatment medication overnight I guess.

Sigh.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

You should do a little research on non-chemical methods to treating a tank. if one fish as a couple spots it's not worth the $ to treat the tank. for one, the plants and bacteria in the natural filtration will be affected. if you're interested in more info, i'd be happy to tell you. or try the "what do i use to sanitize my tank" thread where i offer the same advice id offer you.

how many fish are in the tank? FYI those really fancy livebearers like the male swordtail pictured are not the most robust fish and come down with disease frequently, especially in a crowded tank.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Six said:


> You should do a little research on non-chemical methods to treating a tank. if one fish as a couple spots it's not worth the $ to treat the tank. for one, the plants and bacteria in the natural filtration will be affected. if you're interested in more info, i'd be happy to tell you. or try the "what do i use to sanitize my tank" thread where i offer the same advice id offer you.
> 
> how many fish are in the tank? FYI those really fancy livebearers like the male swordtail pictured are not the most robust fish and come down with disease frequently, especially in a crowded tank.


I have 4 platys and the red swordtail, and 3 oto cats...don't think i'm that over-stocked right?

Here's what I researched and bought tonight...Pic:

Hopefully it helps!


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

try the temp method if you have a heater. Set at 31C for 2-3 days should cure it. then lower o 29-30 for another 4-5 days. Works several times for me.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

bigpaa said:


> try the temp method if you have a heater. Set at 31C for 2-3 days should cure it. then lower o 29-30 for another 4-5 days. Works several times for me.


try that in addition to the organic ick remover?


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

The fish is cured! Two days of this organic medication and I have a cured fancy swordtail, and no other infected fish!

Good product!!!!


----------



## LuisVillalobos (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats great, congrats!
ahah

i havent had good luck wiht ick (killed an angel, 8 tetras, 2 guppies)


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

LuisVillalobos said:


> Thats great, congrats!
> ahah
> 
> i havent had good luck wiht ick (killed an angel, 8 tetras, 2 guppies)


Id highly recommend this product!

Sorry for the losses you have suffered though...


----------



## ohsnapitztom (Aug 27, 2009)

I used the same organic medication and the spots on my Gouramis cleared up in a couple of days. I would recommend it too.


----------



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

hi all, would like to check with u guys will ick or fungus infection on fish affect shrimps in the same tank? thanks.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

shakiraa said:


> hi all, would like to check with u guys will ick or fungus infection on fish affect shrimps in the same tank? thanks.


I did a small amount of research that led me to believe that ick will not affect shrimp.


----------



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

gonathan85 said:


> I did a small amount of research that led me to believe that ick will not affect shrimp.


thanks alot for the info. glad to hear that.


----------



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

hi guys, wana check again, it's not advisable to add the ick removal in a planted tank right? i need to separate out the infected? thanks


----------



## shoteh (Dec 9, 2007)

I am also interested in this as well. I have a planted tank that has infected tetras and botias. Is it safe to use the above or any kind of chemical in this tank especially with shrimp and plants? Let me know thanks.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

shoteh said:


> I am also interested in this as well. I have a planted tank that has infected tetras and botias. Is it safe to use the above or any kind of chemical in this tank especially with shrimp and plants? Let me know thanks.


I have used it recently to zap some ich off of a few new (infected..sigh) neons that I purchased. The tank I used it in had a small growing colony of cherry shrimp. I see no sighs of harm to the shrimp or any other life in the tank. As expected, the disease cleared up after a week (make sure you follow up treatment and water change.

Here's a quote from their website:

"Safe For Use With Aquatic Invertebrates (Snails, Shrimp, Crabs, Coral, Anemones, etc.)"

I use it with no problem...just giving some advice.


----------



## chickenlady (Feb 9, 2009)

I went through an ick outbreak not long ago, and I have a planted tank. I also used that Ick attack, because I have loaches, as well as other scaleless fish. I raised the temp to 85 degrees for a week, added a tablespoon of salt for each 10 gal., removed the carbon inserts in my filters, added the meds. I waited 48 hrs, did a massive water change, stirring up ALL the gravel, to get those ick bugs out of there. repeated the whole thing, did one more water change and the ick was gone thank goodness. My plants were fine, so should not be a problem. Patricia


----------



## shoteh (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks, I might pick a bottle up after school today. Let's see how it works. I'll report back.


----------

